# Collection: Symphonies



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

My collection has grown somewhat rapidly... And more are on the way, probably most notably the 20 CD Box set for Jochum including Beethoven, Brahms and most of Bruckner's symphonies along with Masses by Bach and Mozart, but also a few others. This post is JUST for the symphonies (by far the biggest part of my current collection).

Atterberg (Westerberg/Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra) - Symphony 2

Balakirev (Sinaisky/BBC Philharmonic) - Symphonies 1 & 2

Bantock (Handley/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra) – Celtic Symphony, Hebridean Symphony

Beethoven (Jochum / London Symphony Orchestra) - Symphonies 1 - 9

Beethoven (Szell/Cleveland Orchestra) - Symphonies 3 & 8

Beethoven (Kleiber/Wiener Philharmoniker) - Symphonies 5 & 7

Beethoven (Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker) - Overture "Cariolan", Symphony 9

Beethoven (Furtwangler/1951 Bayreuth Festival) - Symphony 9

Beethoven (Solti/1972 Chicago Symphony Orchestra) - Symphony 9

Beethoven (Schmidt-Isserstedt / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) - Symphony 9

Borodin (Tjeknarovian/National Philharmonic Orchestra) - Symphonies 1 - 3

Borodin (Ashkenazy / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra) – Symphony 1

Borodin (Martinon / London Symphony Orchestra) – Symphony 2

Borodin (Ansermet / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande) – Symphony 3

Brahms (Jochum / Berliner Philharmonic Orchestra) - Symphonies 1 - 4

Bruckner (Jochum / Staatskapelle Dresden) - Symphonies 1 - 9

Cartellieri (Schmafuss / Evergreen Symphony Orchestra) – Symphonies 1 – 4

Dohnanyi (Botstein / London Philharmonic Orchestra) – Symphony 1

Dohnanyi (Bamert / BBC Philharmonic) – Symphony 2

Dvorak (Kertesz / Weiner Philharmoniker) – Symphony 9

Dvorak (Kubelik / Berliner Philharmoniker) – Symphonies 8 & 9

Elgar (Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales) – Symphony 1

Enescu (Andreescu / Orchestra Nationala si Corul Radio) – Symphony 3

Farrenc (Goritzki / Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR) – Symphonies 1 & 3

Franck (Thibaudet / Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais) – Symphony in D Minor

Franck (Monteux / Chicago Symphony Orchestra) - Symphony in D Minor

Harty (O’Duinn / National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland) – An Irish Symphony

Haydn (Furtwangler / Beliner Philharmoniker) – Symphony 88

Herschel (Bamert / London Mozart Players) – Symphonies

Hovhaness (Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra) – Symphony 2

Honegger (Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker) – Symphonies 2 & 3

d’Indy (Thibaudet / Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais) – Symphony on a French Mountain Air

Korngold (Hendricks / The Philadelphia Orchestra) – Symphony in F Sharp

Magnard (Ossonce / BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra) – Symphonies 1 – 4

Mahler (Kubelik / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra) - Symphony 1

Mahler (Klemperer / Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra) – Symphony 2

Mahler (Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker) – Symphony 2

Meij (Warble / London Symphony Orchestra) – Symphony 1

Moeran (Handley / Ulster Orchestra) – Symphony in G Minor

Mozart (Bohm / Berliner Philharmoniker) - Symphonies 35, 36, 38 - 41

Mozart (Mackerras / Scottish Chamber Orchestra) – Symphonies 38 – 41

Nielsen (Gilbert / New York Philharmonic) – Symphonies 1 – 6

Rachmaninov (Previn / London Symphony Orchestra) – Symphony 2

Raff (Jarvi / Orchestra de la Suisse Romande) – Symphony 5

Rimsky-Korsakov (Bakels / Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra) - Symphonies 1 - 3 (including #2 Antar)

Schmidt (Mehta / Wiener Philharmoniker) – Symphony 4

Schubert (Furtwangler / Beliner Philharmoniker) – Symphony 9

Shostakovich (Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra) – Symphony 5

Shostakovich (Nelsons / Boston Symphony Orchestra) – Symphonies 5, 8, 9, 10

Sibelius (Berglund / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra) – Symphonies 1 – 7

Sibelius (Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker) – Symphonies 5 & 7

Stanford (Keyes / Tim Keyes Consort) – Symphony 3

Stenhammar (Jarvi / Gothenberg Symphony Orchestra) – Symphonies 1 & 2

Suk (Ashkenazy / Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra) – Asrael Symphony

Taneyev (Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra) - Symphonies 2, 4

Tchaikovsky (Gergiev / Wiener Philharmoniker) – Symphonies 4 – 6

Tubin (Jaarvi / Numerous Orchestras) - Symphonies 1 - 10

Walton (Previn / London Symphony Orchestra) – Symphony 1

Williams (Thomson / London Symphony Orchestra) - Symphony 5

Williams (Haitink / London Philharmonic Orchestra) – Symphonies


----------

